

Escape From XP - klimeryk
http://escapefromxp.azurewebsites.net/

======
klimeryk
Link found on the bottom of [1]. It seems that someone at Microsoft has a good
sense of humor :) I'm sure they are also fed up with supporting XP & IE6...

[1]: [http://modern.ie/en-us/virtualization-
tools#downloads](http://modern.ie/en-us/virtualization-tools#downloads)

------
beobab
Actually quite addictive. :)

